# Newborn TWINS!!! harder than you think.



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 15, 2008)

I have been fortunate in the fact that when photographing newborns they have all been relatively responsive and give many expressions for me to work with. This was my first newborn twins shoot. I can tell you that there is only one more baby but it was infinitely harder. Every time one would pose perfect, the other would stick a tongue out and so on and so forth. The timing was hard to keep up with. I was generally pleased with the results and the clients loved them so it's all good.


----------



## keith204 (Sep 15, 2008)

that first one is hilarious.  Certainly a keeper.  The second one is just a great shot.  Good positioning and framing.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 15, 2008)

I've shot 9 month old twins, and that was a bit of a handful...newborns would be a whole new ball game.  Well done.


----------



## PattiS (Sep 16, 2008)

I love the composition of the second one... very sweet.


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks all, the mom cried when she saw the full res shots. Good stuff.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Sep 17, 2008)

I think you did awesome. I understand how hard it is. My neice and nephew are twins and it was really hard to try and get good newborn shots of them together. I even tried to google "newborn twin portraits" and there's just not much out there  

BEAUTIFUL job!!


----------



## 3of11 (Sep 17, 2008)

I photographed my first newborn twin session recently and man! It is a lot harder than you think!  Nice shots, especially the second one.


----------



## photographedmemories (Sep 28, 2008)

I've shot 4 month old triplets!! THAT was hard!

These photos are so precious. I love the last one.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 29, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I've shot 9 month old twins, and that was a bit of a handful...newborns would be a whole new ball game.  Well done.


I just shot the same twins again this weekend (at one year old) and it was even harder than the first time.  Getting them both do look at you (or at anything) at the same time was an exercise in futility.  I'm pretty sure I have some usable shots but it wasn't easy.


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 30, 2008)

These twins are children of our friends so I imagine i will be shooting them quite a lot. I look forward to the challenge


----------



## rubbertree (Oct 8, 2008)

great shots!
I have 2 twin sessions coming up, I can only imagine how hard it's going to be! The youngest set are a boy and girl and the boy is nearly double the size of his sister. This is gonna be hard!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Oct 8, 2008)

The first one has a red cast and also seems soft?  Or oof.  I also feel like you might not need the vingetting here because its casting a weird "shadow" on their chest which is unnecessary.. (same can be said for #2 also)

#2 is really sweet, I'd ditch the vingette though


----------



## Kegger (Oct 8, 2008)

Excellent shots. And as a twin myself, methinks the little bugger on the left is gonna be a handful in and of himself, lol.


----------



## RuthieC (Oct 8, 2008)

Love the second shot!


----------



## Psalm23 (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh wow!!  I LOVE the 2nd photo!!  Great job!


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Oct 8, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> The first one has a red cast and also seems soft? Or oof. I also feel like you might not need the vingetting here because its casting a weird "shadow" on their chest which is unnecessary.. (same can be said for #2 also)
> 
> #2 is really sweet, I'd ditch the vingette though


 

No red cast, baby on left was bawling and I was timing shots inbetween the bawls. He was so red that this shot is almost completely desaturated and then warmth added. I had to have some color shots for the clients but it was hard with one looking like a beet the whole time. Thanks for the C&C but I like the vignette's (it's my style)

here is the original


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Oct 8, 2008)

There was one other child at this shoot and after some critique from peer pro's they think this shot was the best?


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Oct 8, 2008)

I know how hard it is to get newborn skin correct.  There is still a distinct red/orange/yellow cast going on in that shot.
Its great that vingetting is "your style".. as it is many photog's... just knowing when to back off it is important too IMO.
The shot w/the little boy is def the best but again the crowdign of the vingette on the chest area bothers me. *shrug*


----------



## heavenlymom (Oct 9, 2008)

Adorable! I think you did great! That last photo is just so sweet, it'll be one the mom will treasure for years to come.


----------

